# Question about steel masonry



## sweet3 (Aug 20, 2017)

On the attachment(1st page) it says on the first page "Underside of steel masonry lintels to be painted to match adjacent masonry U.N.O as follows"



My questions is where are the underside of steel masonry lintels to be painted on the blueprints thanks you.


EDIT: Thank you.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Lintels are the steel headers that support the window opening. You will have to clean them and spot prime them. Some don't come shop primed so make sure your proposal states all steel to be shop primed. There will be lintels where ever there is masonry. You will have to get a sample piece of brick and have a match made for approval.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

The blueprint wrinting is soo small, but I can See E1 on the first pic. Look for Anything with an E on it!


----------

